# Necessities required to QT Nerite snails



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

I'd like to get some nerites but of course want/need to QT them. What do I need to do this? Do they have to go into a cycled tank or can I put them in a heated tank and do small water changes? What it there's not enough algae in that tank to eat? Do I get algae wafers? Other foods they like? 

Once I'm able to put them into the main tanks, there will be plenty of algae for them. I thought about starting to grow some algae but not sure how to do that.

Also, I have three 10 gallons. One with a king betta with it to himself and two that are/will be divided between 4 guys. How many nerites can I put into each 10 gallon? 

Thanks!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

just put them in a 1-2 QT tank with a heater, filter is not needed but is a plus if you can get it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's really no need to quarantine snails. Inverts don't carry diseases that transfer to fish. At least I've not been able to find any documented cases.

Oops, misread that you were divding a 10 four-ways. 

You could have one Nerite in each section if you're dividing the other two 10s in half. I have two in my undivided Betta/ADF tank so you should be able to do that with your King.

Just make sure the lid is secure as, good water quality or not, some Nerites like to explore. Luckily little Edward has been taught to bring everything he finds to me and he has a soft mouth as he once brought me one that had ventured across the great room about 10 feet from the aquarium.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Oops, misread that you were divding a 10 four-ways.
> 
> You could have one Nerite in each section if you're dividing the other two 10s in half. I have two in my undivided Betta/ADF tank so you should be able to do that with your King.
> 
> Just make sure the lid is secure as, good water quality or not, some Nerites like to explore. Luckily little Edward has been taught to bring everything he finds to me and he has a soft mouth as he once brought me one that had ventured across the great room about 10 feet from the aquarium.


Two 10 gallons divided in half. So 5 gallons each for 4 guys. 

So King can have 2 in his 10 gallon and then the others can each have 1 in their side? (making 2 per 10 gallon?) Not that they'll stay on their sides of course, lol. 

I've read that they like to explore. Kinda worried about that but the only holes in my hoods are for the heater cord and air tube for the sponge filters. So no cut outs for filters to get out of or filters to get into :lol:


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> just put them in a 1-2 QT tank with a heater, filter is not needed but is a plus if you can get it.


I have a 2.5 gallon. So just keep an eye on the parameters. How often do you think a wc would be with 6? 

And does it matter what type I get? Can I have say a zebra and tiger in the same tank?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Oh, and I'm having my LFS that I trust order them in for me. So they won't be coming from Petco or a box store like that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's really absolutely no reason on earth to quarantine snails. I've never figured out why people do. ;-)


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There's really absolutely no reason on earth to quarantine snails. I've never figured out why people do. ;-)


Ok. Some of the info says yes and some say no. So I'm torn. 

Will they be ok in a cycling tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can "grow" algae by putting rocks in a small dish in sunny window. While I've never quarantined my Nerite, Assassin or MTS, it's always better safe than sorry if you're worried.


----------

